# What Size for 100% Wood?



## joesuits4 (Aug 7, 2012)

I,m thinking of replacing my 1995 Oklahoma Joe 16" with a 100% wood burning stick burner.  What size cooker will I need to be able to use all splits?  I've read that the smaller cooker need charcoal and wood.

Thanks!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 8, 2012)

I has to do more with the quality of the build. Almost any charcoal smoker can be used with all wood, but it takes more tending. To really get a pleasent experience with all wood you want a smoker that is made with 1/4" steel plate, it realy retains the heat a lot better. If you use a thin metal smoker you will have a much harder time maitaining an even temp.

Most folks use a woodburner that has a cooking chamber that is approx. 30" to 40" in length.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a CharGriller Smokin' Pro that I use as a stickburner, I cook ribs, chicken and sausage on it.

For big cuts of meat I use a Weber kettle.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 12, 2012)

Like Rod said, it's the Mass that you are benefiting from ;













Betty 002 - Copy.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Aug 12, 2012





  However, ballast is easy to add and helps even the larger BackYard Smokers :













newshots034-1[1].jpg



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Aug 12, 2012





   Look closly at the side of my fire Box , you'll see firebrick , for holding heat and making my Smoker more efficient. No shots of the firebricks I have in the Smoking chamber. There are 6 firebrick  set in the bottom of the with [email protected] 20" -one @  30" - one @ 40" and the last three under my heating/finishing upright .

I also have mine Baffeled and Plated: Oh, you can just see a firebrick under the plate and grill...













My Tejas 2040CC with extra therms 002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Aug 12, 2012






and with adjustments to the bricks and plates , I can hold temp of within 10° either way for 1 to 1-1/2 hrs . before feeding her again ...

Have fun and as always...


----------

